# Less is More - Epiphyte Branch



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a pretty good start on a new project. It is very simple. I mounted a manzanita branch feature in a 30G fish tank (36" X 17" X 12") and I will plant it with miniature orchids, small epiphytic ferns and mosses. 










I will also add a gravel substrate to the bottom along with very shallow water. I put three gallons of water in the tank for this shot. I want to add a group of some kind of very small micro fish, such as a _Boraras_ sp. or _Neoheterandria elegans_

I'll have more pictures on the way pretty soon.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Also look up Danio margaritatus, so nice...


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Devin, have you seen Chris Maupin's PNG orchid python tank? It's on here somewhere and is very similar to your idea without the water in the bottom. I could see some really cool mini Pleuros or Bulbophyllums like he used all over those branches growing on top of a carpet of moss! I've always wanted to do one of these, and I look forward to seeing how yours turns out.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I really like this idea. How did you mount the brach to the glass? Did you have to drill it?


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

I think the wood is mounted to a piece of slate or ceramic tile and that tile is siliconed to the glass...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool idea. Looking forward to seeing it planted.
Looking closely...It's a Frankenbranch, isn't it? Two pieces joined at the center somehow? Kind of looks like half ghost wood, with the slender end being Manzanita?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice. Reminds me of the old build by the member "Epiphyte" actually, just a little thinner.

Someone should do this on a much larger scale, with those spitting fish in the water section


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey! I'm working on something similar. Can't wait to see how yours turns out. Your ideas are great. I hope mines as nice as I know yours will be


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks everybody I will try to post some updates pretty soon.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

Looking very good, I enjoy your builds!


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm digging the simplicity. You could make it look very ikebana like with the proper plant choices. Here's hoping you smother it in tiny ferns and orchids!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey time goes by so fast I hope to make some more headway with this thing and here are some responses to previous remarks.



Blue_Pumilio said:


> Also look up Danio margaritatus, so nice...


That's another good idea! I have a lead on some of these cheap too...

Microdevario kubotai — Seriously Fish



Spaff said:


> Devin, have you seen Chris Maupin's PNG orchid python tank? It's on here somewhere and is very similar to your idea without the water in the bottom. I could see some really cool mini Pleuros or Bulbophyllums like he used all over those branches growing on top of a carpet of moss! I've always wanted to do one of these, and I look forward to seeing how yours turns out.


Yes I have see that green python tank. I am surprised that there aren't more examples of "epiphyte branch" vivs because it is generally a much more representative way to plant little epiphytes and because there are really cool visual design possibilities for this kind of thing.

Yep I am going to use some small pleurothallids as well as epiphytic ferns, mosses and a couple of gesneriads. 



pdfCrazy said:


> I really like this idea. How did you mount the brach to the glass? Did you have to drill it?





jlb said:


> I think the wood is mounted to a piece of slate or ceramic tile and that tile is siliconed to the glass...


Here is detail showing the branch mount. I used long stainless steel screws to attache the base of the branch to this 1/4" PVC disc, which is in turn secured to a thick piece of acrylic with stainless steel bolts and nylon spacers. The acrylic sheet will lean up against the enclosure left panel and I have a way to secure it there too. 












Pumilo said:


> Cool idea. Looking forward to seeing it planted.
> Looking closely...It's a Frankenbranch, isn't it? Two pieces joined at the center somehow? Kind of looks like half ghost wood, with the slender end being Manzanita?


Yep it is two different pieces of manzanita. The differences in texture will be mores subtle when I get portions of the branch covered with LFS moss and plants. I used a lap joint with stainless steel bolts and Gorilla Glue to put them together. This will also get covered up with moss + plants.












GRIMM said:


> Nice. Reminds me of the old build by the member "Epiphyte" actually, just a little thinner.
> 
> Someone should do this on a much larger scale, with those spitting fish in the water section


Yeah that would be pretty great to do this with archerfish.

Depending upon the results that I get I want to do this next with a 55G tank. I think that will be a real good shape. A 90G would be good too. 



jacobi said:


> Hey! I'm working on something similar. Can't wait to see how yours turns out. Your ideas are great. I hope mines as nice as I know yours will be


Hey thanks. Do you have any pictures of your project yet? I'd like to see it.


----------



## CJW (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome! can't wait to see it with some moss hanging down on that branch. 



GRIMM said:


> Nice. Reminds me of the old build by the member "Epiphyte" actually, just a little thinner.
> 
> Someone should do this on a much larger scale, with those spitting fish in the water section


Now there's an idea. Those are pretty big fish, but a 125 or 150 with a nice long branch would be stunning


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Yep it is two different pieces of manzanita. The differences in texture will be mores subtle when I get portions of the branch covered with LFS moss and plants. I used a lap joint with stainless steel bolts and Gorilla Glue to put them together. This will also get covered up with moss + plants.


Nice, I didn't even notice till about the third time I looked. I'm sure it will disappear completely once it's planted.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

*Self_DeFenCe* said:


> Looking very good, I enjoy your builds!





inka4040 said:


> I'm digging the simplicity. You could make it look very ikebana like with the proper plant choices. Here's hoping you smother it in tiny ferns and orchids!





CJW said:


> Awesome! can't wait to see it with some moss hanging down on that branch.
> 
> Now there's an idea. Those are pretty big fish, but a 125 or 150 with a nice long branch would be stunning





Pumilo said:


> Nice, I didn't even notice till about the third time I looked. I'm sure it will disappear completely once it's planted.


Thanks again everybody. I hope to have it set up with lighting and water pretty soon. I'm clearing some shelf space for it.

Oh and here's another picture that I got that night.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I might get back to work on this thing today--I have the whole day open.

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> I might get back to work on this thing today--I have the whole day open.
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody!


Merry Christmas to you too!!! How did you make the waves?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

j


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

diggenem said:


> Merry Christmas to you too!!! How did you make the waves?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> j


And Happy New Year!

I made the waves with my hand. The actual setup will not have waves in the water. I just shot those pictures like that for fun and because the water looked neat with the manzanita.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Quick placeholder...

AMKK


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Quick placeholder...
> 
> AMKK


This collage is just too sick! Platycerium planters to nepenthes dog houses!!! This link just made my day thank you so much Dev! It just pushes me more and more to get out to Japan.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

dendrothusiast said:


> This collage is just too sick! Platycerium planters to nepenthes dog houses!!! This link just made my day thank you so much Dev! It just pushes me more and more to get out to Japan.


Yeah I like some of the concepts in there. I have had some similar ideas kicking around in my head. I mean to study it some more and try to find similar kinds of work.

I got the branch feature wrapped in LFS. I can start planting it tomorrow.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I got the feature wrapped with moss. I tied it tight with 4 lb. fishing line and then trimmed away the shaggy loose ends of moss with scissors.

I also added gravel substrate and a couple of inches of water.


----------



## Seth K. (Jan 24, 2010)

This is a really great idea! 
How will you keep the water from going stagnant?
Will you use a bubble stone, filter or something else?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Seth K. said:


> This is a really great idea!
> How will you keep the water from going stagnant?
> Will you use a bubble stone, filter or something else?


Hey thanks.

I am going to include just a few very small fish. With that much water surface area and substrate it probably wouldn't have any problems with stagnancy, but I think I will include a small air stone just to swirl the water around a bit. Depending upon the fish selection I might also add bottom heat and that will also create a gentle convection current.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here it is planted. There are three different little orchids on there and several mini ferns. I want to add a couple more orchids. This thing is gonna take a while (months!) to grow in.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow I love the setup! your vivs always rock!
You should add some little trailing/cascading plants, like peperomia or dischidia. I think they would help give the branch a more natural, aged look also they will look good filling the spaces between the bottom of the log and the water a little bit. You could also try planting some plants on the underside of the log.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks a bunch!

It could stand to have a trailing plant or two in there, but I don't want to fill in too much of the area because the negative (empty) space is what will make this look cool and create the impression of greater size and dimension.

I hope that the _Microgramma_ and _Pyrrosia _ferns will spread and cover much of the top surface of the branch. They are inconspicuous in that photo, but I do have small divisions spread out over the whole thing. I hope that they will start to root and grow.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, You only need one or two to help brake up the form of the branch.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here is a quick photo update for this thing after the plants have had about a half-a-year to grow in.










I decided to ditch the idea for very shallow water with plants and fish and instead just used a layer of hydroton underneath. I was having a hard time trying to think how to make a water area look right. The damp hydroton is really great for maintaining humidity inside. 










Here's a little more plant detail.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's one more quick shot.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the likes you guys!

This setup was mainly just an experiment. I am working on something new like this for a larger tank.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

I absolutely love this setup (and pretty much every one of your setups, especially the epiphytic ones). Im hoping to use a similar idea for a frog tank in the future.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Consider me inspired, love the very minimalist nature of this setup.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have that same clone of Neo ampullacea, one of my favorites!

This branch has me thinking about a 29 gallon or 55 gallon done up the same way. Would kill me not to have leaf litter, but perhaps I could get away with it for a mantis or small chameleon. HMMMM 

It looks so realistic, like you snapped off a branch out of the lower canopy and stuck it into a tank.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

frogparty said:


> I have that same clone of Neo ampullacea, one of my favorites!
> 
> This branch has me thinking about a 29 gallon or 55 gallon done up the same way. Would kill me not to have leaf litter, but perhaps I could get away with it for a mantis or small chameleon. HMMMM
> 
> It looks so realistic, like you snapped off a branch out of the lower canopy and stuck it into a tank.


Wonder what it would look like with leaf litter.....Might be pretty sweet....might have to try something like that sometime.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks you guys!

I think something like this cold look real good with leaf litter and very short terrestrial plants in the bottom. You would just want to use an enclosure with enough height to allow for the false bottom and substrate layer.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Personally I do not like vivs without background. But I really like this because of the striking layout: it reminds me of an epiphyte branch outstretched to the sky in the background. As a branch of a very tall tree in the Amazon jungle. A layout like this does not want background! My opinion, of course.


----------



## imbastos (Aug 5, 2013)

Wonderful tank artistry! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Thanks you guys!
> 
> I think something like this cold look real good with leaf litter and very short terrestrial plants in the bottom. You would just want to use an enclosure with enough height to allow for the false bottom and substrate layer.


This might have to be my next build.....Thanks for the inspiration Devin.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

I prefer using black gravel in the bottom of my tanks like this, the darkness tends to look much better as opposed so something with more color.


----------



## lhoy (Mar 10, 2013)

One of the neatest layouts I have seen, great thing to think about!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

theroc1217 said:


> I prefer using black gravel in the bottom of my tanks like this, the darkness tends to look much better as opposed so something with more color.


The hydroton isn't meant to be part of the display. It is just for covering the bottom of the tank and it is hidden in the view from the front because I painted the border around the front glass panel.












lhoy said:


> One of the neatest layouts I have seen, great thing to think about!


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

Very cool. Simple and appealing. I think some nice show guppies or tetras or a beta would look great. Subscribed!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Great idea. I'd consider some newts in the bottom


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm not putting any livestock in this setup.

Here's a quick detail shot that I got tonight.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

How did you mounted this broms to branch?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I just tied them on with sewing thread. You can see a little bit of the thread in the photo.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm totaling doing this!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Put a mantis in there!!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> I just tied them on with sewing thread. You can see a little bit of the thread in the photo.


In fact, it seemed to me from the picture. Thanks


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm working on a design for something like that will go into a larger four or six-foot tank. With a larger structure to plant on I think I can do some pretty cool stuff with plant selection and layout.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

This is just awesome!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks so much!

Here's another edited shot. I'll be happy in a few months when these plants grow and cover more of the sphagnum moss. The sphagnum is still kind of conspicuous.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Here's another edited shot. I'll be happy in a few months when these plants grow and cover more of the sphagnum moss. The sphagnum is still kind of conspicuous.


Looks great!


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

The pvc disc that you used- did you purchase that somewhere or have it milled for you?

Love the branch. Very inspiring...


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice; it's looking better and better every photo. Do you have a plant list?

Have you considered hiding the mount - at least on the inside of the tank - so it doesn't distract from the main focal point (the branch)?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Phyllobates said:


> The pvc disc that you used- did you purchase that somewhere or have it milled for you?
> 
> Love the branch. Very inspiring...


Thanks a bunch! I just cut that disc from a piece of PVC sheet with a hole saw. I might try to make a plant list. Some of the stuff is NOID.



Bunsincunsin said:


> Very nice; it's looking better and better every photo. Do you have a plant list?
> 
> Have you considered hiding the mount - at least on the inside of the tank - so it doesn't distract from the main focal point (the branch)?


I wouldn't want to hide the mount. It is part of the whole design.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

This inspired me to do something very similar in a 20H vert.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> This inspired me to do something very similar in a 20H vert.


A 55G fish tank would be a nice shape for this kind of thing too.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> I wouldn't want to hide the mount. It is part of the whole design.


I agree. I find the stark contrast of the hardware to the very natural branch is appealing for some reason.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Thanks a bunch! I just cut that disc from a piece of PVC sheet with a hole saw. I might try to make a plant list. Some of the stuff is NOID.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to hide the mount. It is part of the whole design.


Honestly for me the branch is so nice I don't even notice the mount....you know its there but your eyes are drawn to the beauty of the branch.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This thing has been growing some more. I have been seeing more new plant roots growing around the bottom of the branch and they look kinda cool. There are also two different orchids in bud. I need to get some new pictures.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah you do!

I have a custom v- scape terrarium coming to me this weekend..... I'm very tempted to do homage to this design idea! It's 30x18x18, will make a really cool display I think!!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Yeah you do!
> 
> I have a custom v- scape terrarium coming to me this weekend..... I'm very tempted to do homage to this design idea! It's 30x18x18, will make a really cool display I think!!!


That sounds like a nice shape tank for this kind of thing. With 18" of depth you could use a thicker branch with more curves.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm envisioning more side branches. Maybe some forks. My other thought would be a branch on each side, kind of entwining. I'm going to have to find JUUUUST the right piece of wood, regardless. I know I'll be able to find some killer red shank manzanita, but I'm such a sucker for ghost wood! I also have a lot of mosses from Manuran still that will look amazing draping down from the branch! If I make it a frog tank.... Ghost wood. If i set it up for Pygmy chameleons.... Thinner red shank manzanita! 

My only hope is that I can achieve the same very realistic planting you have. The placement seems very random and natural, and I love how the plant growth tapers off towards the tip of the branch. I'm really hoping to score some new Racinaea species with branched inflorescence to add. Maybe a vining orchid like Trichospinx chameleopenthes to drape off the edges.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Any updates?


I still have it set up and it still looks OK, but I'm mainly just using it to farm plants. I have been pondering something new similar to go into a 110 High that I have. I think this will be a nice size & shape for this kindof thing.


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

Is this tank still kicking Hydro?


----------

